# You're my everything!



## jana.bo99

I have seen it somewhere, maybe here? I am not sure now.

Slovenian:  Ti si moje vse! 

Croatian:    Ti si moje sve!

German:     Du bist mein ein und alles!


----------



## Bahane

*Turkish*: Her şeyimsin!


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: (tu) sei tutto per me!


----------



## pioupiouz

Tu es tout pour moi


----------



## Fernita

Spanish:
¡Eres todo para mí!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Tu eşti totul pentru mine!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*
Literally:
Jij bent alles voor mij.

But I'd prefer:
Jij _betekent_ alles voor mij.
[lit. You _mean_ everything to me]

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Consimmer

In romantic song lyrics, *Malay* would probably use "Kaulah segalanya!"


----------



## dn88

My try in *Polish*: _Jesteś dla mnie wszystkim._


----------



## black.x.white

*Chinese:* 你是我的所有。
_ni3 shi4 wo3 de suo2 you3._

*Japanese:* あなたは私の全て。
_anata wa watashi no subete._


----------



## HUMBERT0

*Spanish:*
You’re every thing to me! _¡Lo eres todo para mí!_
You’re my everything! _¡Eres mi todo!_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* Ты для меня все! /Ты мое все!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Tu man esi viskas!


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:*

_Te vagy a mindenem._


----------



## dreamineyes

Norwegian: Du er allt for meg


----------



## Encolpius

How about the German: Du bist mein Alles.  - idiomatic?


----------



## ger4

Encolpius said:


> How about the German: Du bist mein Alles.  - idiomatic?


For some reason (don't know why), it is only idiomatic if you add _Ein und_... --> _mein Ein und Alles,  _literally "my one and everything".


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*Ти си ми сè (на светот)*

(literally "you are to me everything (on the world)")


----------



## Sheikh_14

Urdu- Tum he meraa sab kuch ho, Tuu he meraa sab kuch hai - you are my everything.
Tum merii kul kaa'inaat ho - you are my entire universe.
Aap he mere kul ke kul ho (just concocted it- but would come to mean "you are my absolute everything").

Aap is more formal and would suggest deference, tuu is very informal and can only be used for a lover or pal not an elder. Tum is mid-way between the two.


----------



## SuperXW

black.x.white said:


> *Chinese:* 你是我的*所有*。
> _ni3 shi4 wo3 de suo2 you3._


I'd say 你是我的*全部* is more common.
全部 means "all". 所有 may make people misunderstand that "you belong to me".


----------



## Messquito

SuperXW said:


> I'd say 你是我的*全部* is more common.
> 全部 means "all". 所有 may make people misunderstand that "you belong to me".


I second that. 所有 can mean both "all" and "what one has/owns". 
Also, 你是我的*一切* can be possible.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese
君は僕の全て。 kimi-wa(you're) boku-no(my) subete(everything)
あなたは私の全て。 anata-wa(you're) watashi-no(my) subete(everything)


----------

